# Poor Gas Mileage for 2002 SE



## ArchDelux31 (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a 2002 SE Maxima, 3.5L, automatic. The factory says the mileage should be 20 mpg in the city and 28 mpg on the highway. I run 93 octane gas and do routine maintenance. My current city mileage is 15-16 mpg. Also, once in a while my service engine soon light will come on very faintly where you can hardly notice it but it is definitely there. The dealership finds nothing wrong but the poor gas mileage is bothering me. Can anyone help?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Pure city miles? In stop-and-go traffic?

I would expect 15-16mpg in such conditions. Did you check the codes?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

ArchDelux31 said:


> Also, once in a while my service engine soon light will come on very faintly where you can hardly notice it but it is definitely there. The dealership finds nothing wrong but the poor gas mileage is bothering me. Can anyone help?


Deja Vu! I work at a Nissan dealership and I had this same problem with the SES light coming on faintly and then turning off in a Maxima like yours. I was stumped so I called the Nissan techline and was told it was the ecm. Ordered one and sure enough, the SES light disappeared for good...:fluffy:


----------



## ArchDelux31 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Dealership won't pay without code*

I told the dealership what you had said and they said they won't do anything without a symptom that they can diagnose from. Can you help me. With no code, they will not pay for the ecm. Thanks.


----------

